

Ask PG: How is a user's average on HN calculated? - kapilkaisare

A recent post did better than my usual submissions, yet the average hasn't changed. Is the average calculated at a set of intervals?
======
cperciva
_Ask HN/PG: How often does karma average get updated?_

 _6 points by pg 6 days ago

I don't know. There's a background process that runs every 45 seconds and
picks a random loaded user to update the average of. Empirically, not more
than every couple days, at best._

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1875635>

